

Möbius Music Box - jashmenn
http://youtu.be/3iMI_uOM_fY

======
ColinWright
From 5 and 13 months ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1967554> <\- Some comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1290367> <\- No comments

